# All night surf fishing



## DangleLines (Mar 22, 2005)

Does anyone know of an area within Maryland or Delaware that I can take my 15 year old and enjoy an all night surf fishing?
I understand that Delaware has the beaches but closes at sunset.


----------



## raxarsr (Mar 7, 2005)

*fish all night*

no....they dont close............i would suggest lewes...ay cape henlopen state park....theres a pier there.......or indian river inlet............or.3r's rd.......just south of the inlet...............all you gotta do is look for the parking lots and the signs with a fish and hook


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Try*

Mettapeake State Park It Has A Pier That You Can Fish All Night Long


----------



## DangleLines (Mar 22, 2005)

understand, but...last year we had to wait for someone to unlock the chain at 3-R's parking lot.
Mattapeake gets crowded at times and we prefer open space.


----------



## raxarsr (Mar 7, 2005)

shouldnt have.................supposed to be walk on....but iri andhenlpoen are definately open..........the north side is the surf fishing honeyhole


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*North side of...*

IRI ?

or

Henelopen ?

I've tried south of IRI at 3R's and had good luck -- never tried north and was curious about your comment.


----------



## DangleLines (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info.
was thinking about heading over this weekend but after listening to the weather report, we may hold off till the following weekend.
My boy's been bugging me to go. 
hope to hit all the spots along the Delaware surf this season.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I think North Beach has nice all night fishing... ask Hat80 about it... hee hee....  couldn't pass it up... sorry...


----------



## DangleLines (Mar 22, 2005)

Hat80?
inside joke!

where at on North Beach?
would I need to bring my lantern or is there plenty of light?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> I think North Beach has nice all night fishing... ask Hat80 about it... hee hee....


  Duck!

  
.


----------



## raxarsr (Mar 7, 2005)

north side if iri..............gonna be a long walk the next few yrs cause of the new bridge........but the fishings worth it


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

There's another access point north of the bridge... isn't it called Conquest Road or something? Never fished it... usually go to RRR.
.


----------



## DangleLines (Mar 22, 2005)

I've got the inside scoop. The new bridge won't be happening for another year. They need a lot of surveying to do first. all in all, it will be about a 5 year project... we'll just have to move on down the beach a little ways. The fish will still be there.


----------



## DangleLines (Mar 22, 2005)

3R's is a lot deeper, conquest isn't as deep even though it's just down the beach. All I'm looking to do is fish till the sun comes up (and maybe a little longer) and the last time I was over in Delaware, they had the gates locked up. the only access was at IRI.
I can alway's go and should they be locked again, I'll head on down to IRI.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Speaking of IRI. Found this site while I was surfing the other day. Holes.

http://cirp.wes.army.mil/cirp/gallery/phpslideshow.php?directory=indianriver
.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

hey L i think i will say it before the asian connection does there aint no fish at matapeake lol


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

there aint no feesh at matapeake...


thats why teo me and eug will be up there saturday... there aint no feesh eurybodie know dat one


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

*danglelines*

you can fish AI 24/7 http://www.nps.gov/asis/ 

Also look in the left column under "FAQ" and then "where to fish"


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*That is some good sheet Rick*

Those views are da bomb I guess we'll be whacking da fis there this summer


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hey Bro,

Yeah, interesting picts. Took me awhile to get a feel for what it was. They are scour holes cut out by the current. Wondering if they move?

I took it for granted that lots of the fish hid in the rocks during heavy current. Could it be it's real crowded in those holes at times? 

Any IRI regulars have any luck in those blue areas during current? I've hit some nice croaker in the first hole inland of the bridge, but it was always at slack. Never even tried at heavy current. You'd need some serious lead... (that you don't have any emotional attachment to, cuz you gonna lose it most of the time.  )
.


----------



## raxarsr (Mar 7, 2005)

*iri and current*

only time to fish bottom is during slack........you've got about a 20 min window....but oh what a window....when the croaker are there...........you cant keep your line in the water................theres serious tog at the bridge piers................trouties and striper too..............and flounder.................but when shes a rippin............about the only bait fishing is either floating fleas at night.....eels anytime........and toggin close to shore...............use inline sinkers.....you'll lose less.......but still gonna lose stuff..........storms and bucktails are about the most popular.............and we the blues blitz...................toss metal..........you can catch fish there at any hour...........any tide...........but it takes some gettin used to


----------



## DangleLines (Mar 22, 2005)

*hey raxarsr*

what # test line and weight is needed at IAI?

sounds like that's about the only place around where you can only fish with 1 rod at a time.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

You can use normal surf rods and bottom rigs at the bottom end of the old camping area, down by the houses and other places. But anywhere in the channel during current, it's mostly casting in the current or toggin by the rocks. Bottom fishing in the holes during slack. Size of rod and line wt depends on what you want to do. 

The current through there is impressive to say the least.

Take lots of tackle, weights, etc. You will loose lots.

Also, Korkers are good idea on the rocks. It's not easy fishing, but it can be fun, fer sure...
.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*dangle lines*

you can fish del beaches 24/7 however some of the access points close after sunset. if you go on at the point then navy crossing is 24/7 if you're south of the inlet i think the only 24/7 crossing is fenwick. don't hold to that but you can get a map showing all the crossings at the ranger's office.


----------



## DangleLines (Mar 22, 2005)

*markedwards*

Thanks.
we'll be walking onto the beach and I surely don't want to get locked in.
Where is point navy crossing? plenty of parking? or is it drive on access only?


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*No fish at Matapeake?*

The ac says no fish at the peake. Ok, if you say so.

I think the fish saw the AC and were afraid of the white 5 gallon bucket that was sitting on the pier. the ac is jinxed 

Jeff


----------



## Flame Thrower (Nov 17, 2004)

*dangle lines*

If your walking on I would park at the IRI south side in the bathers lot. There is a access by foot over the dunes on by the bath house. This spot also puts you pretty close to the mouth of the inlet. in some deeper water. 

If you want to stay north CHSP also has parking and foot access at the bath houses. Also with the pier so close and all the lights and shadows you may want to try fishing some light plastics. Try some 4 to 6 inch buble gum colored bass assisns on s 1/4 jig head.


----------



## DangleLines (Mar 22, 2005)

*Flame Thrower*

Thanks for the info..
Last year we tried just north of IRI with some success (coulpe of sharks....one nice 4 footer, a few blues, rocks and skates) but it sure was a long walk back and forth to the parking lot to retrieve our gear.
We haven't fished at CHSP yet, guess we're going to dangle our lines and give that area a try next.
Thanks again


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Seasalt they would have the NB pier to themselves. There has not been one person on the pier fishing yet. I walked out and there is no sign on anyone ever fishing there. The place is totally dead.


----------

